# System remembers eth0 which points to a broken Ethernet (OK)

## Featherfoot

I am running 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 on an amd64 system.

My motherboard's Ethernet quit working and I replaced it with an Ethernet PCI board and it works. The system configured it as eth1 and has retained eth0 which is inoperative and is configured out of the system.

I would like to know how to get the system to forget about the old eth0 and rename the current eth1 to eth0.

Any ideas how to do it?Last edited by Featherfoot on Fri Dec 24, 2010 5:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  and reboot.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

You can also edit the 70-persistent-net.rules file instead of deleting it. Rebooting is not needed, just issue:

```
udevadm trigger net
```

Cheers!

----------

## Featherfoot

Thanks to both for your advice. It seemed to be enough to rename the 70-persistent-net .rules up to a higher level and then move it back after the system had rebooted.

----------

